# "Old Towne Orange" monthly Ride, August 14th, 2022 OC CA



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2022)

Theme: Summer LOVE!!!
Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride, Aug.14th, 2022
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
Theme: Summer LOVE!!!
When: Sunday July10th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.😁
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow-ish and hills _are minimal_.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.




Summer LOVE!!!
Ride your bike that you Love Most!
The bike that gets the BEST bits and Coolest Accessories....
This 1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn.😍🥰🥳😎☺️



Post up What Bike will YOU Ride???
Happy AUGUST!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm very sorry to hear that Watson's is closing. I eat there every time I go to Orange.


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 1, 2022)

Won't be able to make it this month, see y'all in September


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Summer LOVE!!!
> Ride your bike that you Love Most!



Goodness Gracious! I truly Love this 1937 Syracuse, Westfield 60th Anniversary, "Dad's Bike".🥳🥰😍


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2022)

Far out, Man!
I hear Wavy Gravy’s trippin on his Psychedelic Airflo.


----------



## mrg (Aug 3, 2022)

OC love


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2022)

Bump up this Sunday’s ride for love…



Really really really, looking forward to this. Love to ride!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Come on out; tag some usual suspects and dreamers @WetDogGraphix @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @fordmike65 @birdzgarage @Cory @mrg @rustjunkie @Schwinn499 @schwinnja @Bajaway @kevin x @Goatroper @lounging @rcole45 @hm. @hector @TWBikesnstripes @DonChristie @New Mexico Brant @Jarod24 @Jimmy V @Velocipedist Co. @GTs58 @sorryididnttagu



Bike Ride today, Old Towne Orange; BUMP.
Did the Quoted tags from before alert you?
CABErs like to Know.😎



Family-Time Love in Idaho last week.
Bike Family fun TODAY!!!🥳🥰😎


----------



## The Hat (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## The Hat (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Aug 14, 2022)

I had fun today as a first timer on this ride. Can't wait to attend again. Thanks guys!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2022)

Great to see everyone, and their BIKES!
Road-trippers @poolboy1 & @Robertriley and their awesome bikes;
thanks for making the trip and bringing Great bikes, and your daughter too Chris.😘











Great bikes out today for Summer LOVE!!!🥰🥳😎


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 14, 2022)

This sign pretty much says it all.
Welcome, to the Old Towne Orange Ride!






Ted’s tricked out straightbar.
It’s probably hard to see, but check out the rear hub and cantilever brake action.


Way cool, use of the 1949, clamp on accessory brakes, front, AND REAR!



Firebird Nirvana!



Cliff, Super Streamlining it.



The gangs all here.






Marianne on her righteous, 1940 Elgin, Four Star, Sports Deluxe.



Here’s a better shot of Big Ted’s custom rear brake application.



Cory on the Red Phantom.



This is what the Lynyrd Skynyrd song is all about.


Going fenderless on a hot day.



So, we did!



Tripple3’s bike creating sparks everywhere it goes.


Heavenly Huffman.



Did I mention how badass Martyn’s Firebird is?
Oh yeah!
It’s a beauty!



And here we are,
The Old Towne Orange Riders, spreading the love under the Big Kahuna.
Thanks for coming out, and bringing the fabulous rides to the ride.
See you next month!


----------



## mrg (Aug 15, 2022)

Another great summer day in the OC, still riding the fenderless Elgin just because I can put my water in the toolbox tank! oh it rides pretty good also😎, all the other riders pics cover it all!


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 18, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Great to see everyone, and their BIKES!
> Road-trippers @poolboy1 & @Robertriley and their awesome bikes;
> thanks for making the trip and bringing Great bikes, and your daughter too Chris.😘
> View attachment 1679747View attachment 1679749View attachment 1679750View attachment 1679751View attachment 1679752
> Great bikes out today for Summer LOVE!!!🥰🥳😎



Mark, who painted your tank? That is so cool.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 19, 2022)

Misterotis said:


> Mark, who painted your tank? That is so cool.



Tom @TWBikesnstripes The One and Only 1🥰











						1936 Electric C model | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

You're welcome! I'm glad that riggers bag finally came into use for someone. I'll bet a celphone or a Hamms pounder would fit too :) Next time you're in the PNW, stop by. I'm 100 miles east of Lewiston on Hwy 12......  The LCV is such a beautiful part of land!!




					thecabe.com


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 20, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Great to see everyone, and their BIKES!
> Road-trippers @poolboy1 & @Robertriley and their awesome bikes;
> thanks for making the trip and bringing Great bikes, and your daughter too Chris.😘
> View attachment 1679747View attachment 1679749View attachment 1679750View attachment 1679751View attachment 1679752
> Great bikes out today for Summer LOVE!!!🥰🥳😎



Thanks Mark.  I will have to get out more often.


----------

